# Penn 555GS



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

Penn 555GS High Speed Reel $85.00 plus $5.00 shipping fee if not local Metro DC pick up.
Used In Very Good Working and Cosmetic Condition
HT100 Star Drag
Weight 22oz
Gear Ratio: 5-3-1
One Piece Graphite Frame
Four Stainless Steel Ball Bearings
Graphite Rod Clamp
Line Capacity: 600 yds 20lb mono
Dual Casting Controls
Line Out clicker
Made In The U.S.

Also included: Penn GS Series Gear Conversion Kit (Converts Penn 555GS Reel to a High 6-1 Gear Ratio)

LarryB


----------



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

Price dropped to $70 plus $5 shipping if outside the Metro 
DC area.

LarryB


----------

